# [SOLVED] what is onboard 1943



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

What is on board 1934? I know it is a built in firewall, but not much else. If i buy a board that does not have it will i have to purchase a firewall? I always thought windows had its own. So i guess my question is does it matter if the board i buy has it or not and why?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: what is onboard 1943*

Would that be 1394? If so, that's Firewire. Kind of a "faster" connection that never really caught on.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: what is onboard 1943*

o- firewire, not firewall i see. so it is not important then if i dont get it on a motherboard?


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: what is onboard 1943*

ok so it is a way to transfer data other than a usb, like for cameras, right? ok got it so it is just a nice feature not a must have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: what is onboard 1943*

It is only usable if you have Firewire hardware.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

yep got it now


----------

